# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الدوحة تستعد للكشف عن شعار الأولمبياد

## loveme1407

تكشف قطر يوم الخميس عن شعار ملف الدوحة لاستضافة دورة الألعاب الأولمبية عام 2016، كما سيتم تدشين الموقع الإلكتروني للملف.
وتقدمت قطر رسمياً لاستضافة الأولمبياد في العاصمة الدوحة حيث تتنافس مع ست مدن أخرى أعلنت ترشيحها رسمياً هي شيكاغو الأميركية ومدريد الإسبانية وبراغ التشيكية وريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية وطوكيو اليابانية وباكو عاصمة أذربيجان.
ويقام حفل الكشف عن شعار ملف الدوحة 2016 على كورنيش الدوحة بحضور كبار المسؤولين في الدولة واللجنة الأولمبية التي وجهت الدعوة إلى الجمهور القطري لحضوره والمشاركة في الاحتفال.
وتم تزيين كورنيش الدوحة بأكثر من ألف لوحة إعلانية تدعو إلى السلام ونبذ الحروب عن المنطقة، على أن يتضمن الحفل العديد من العروض الثقافية والفنية.
وقام بتصميم الشعار طلاب قطريون من جامعة "فيرجينيا كومنوولث قطر" واعتمدته اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية.
وقال حسن علي بن علي رئيس مجلس إدارة ملف الدوحة 2016 إن كشف النقاب عن الشعار سيتم بطريقة حديثة ومبتكرة، مشيراً إلى أن الملف القطري نال استحسان اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية خلال ورشة العمل التي أقامتها اللجنة الأولمبية في لوزان للمدن المتقدمة بطلب استضافة أولمبياد 2016.
وأضاف إن استضافة الدوحة لهذا الحدث الرياضي العالمي سيحمل الشعلة الأولمبية إلى دولة عربية للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الدورات الأولمبية وبالتالي فإنها تعمل على توسيع نطاق المثل الأولمبية لتصل إلى ملايين القلوب والعقول.

----------

